# Dead Craftsman plunge base - What to do next?



## hempy (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello all, my name is Ryan, and as you can see this is my first post here.

I've been using the lovely Craftman 17543 combo kit since November of 07, and I've loved just about every part of it. Until a few weeks ago.

In a matter of 2 days, I managed to have my first shop injury (which thankfully wasn't very bad, has healed, and I've since learned the importance of bit sharpness) and my plunge base died on me.

I'm not sure if it was dropped and I was never told, or if this was a developing problem, but over the course of the the day, the plunge motion became rougher and rougher, until one point at which the whole thing seemed to break... the plunge froze, there was a huge amount of play, it wouldn't plunge at all, etc. 

I tried visually inspecting it for damage or the cause of the problems, but the plunge mechanism is pretty well contained and isn't accessible. I brought it to a Sears service center the other day to get a price quote, and they told me it would be a $50 charge, plus shipping (one way I believe). I only paid $100 for the combo, so I decided to hold off on the repair for a bit.

I feel like it would be foolish to pay upwards of %70 of the original cost to repair the unit, so now I am left with several options, although only a few are practical. 

The Craftsman had developed some slop in the plunge over its life, and I'm not sure if I would want to spend so much on a repair/new one of the same caliber.

Through researching on these forums, I have read references to the Craftsman motor fitting a Porter Cable base. Is this correct? A PC base would probably run about $100 anyway, so this is probably not a wise route.

I've been running numbers, and I feel it may be in my best interest to buy a new combo set. Maybe you guys can help me with your experiences to influence my decision.

I am likely going to be buying the new set at a b&m store as opposed to online, so as to avoid shipping costs/time, the ability to bring a lemon right back to the store within 90 days (I'm assuming), and being able to use store credit/ coupons. Lowes has a bigger selction than HD, as the only kit I have any interest in at HD is the Ridgid set. I am mostly interested in the Porter Cable 893PK, the Dewalt DW618PK, and of course the Bosch 1617 set.

The majority of the wood I work with is MDF, so dust collection is crucial to any set i buy. The set most like my Craftsman is the Ridgid, with clear plastic adapters for dust management. The Dewalt and Porter Cable both have column-based dust extraction, but I have never used either and I am not sure how effective they are vs the craftsman (perhaps they work better, but I'm not sure). The Bosch has no dust collection, and the options available seem to be pretty expensive and not as unobtrusive as the others.

I have read much about the 893pk and the problems it had when it was first introduced. What is the general consensus about it now? Have the issues been addressed? I would hate to spend $60+ more on an inferior set simply for the options. But if it does compare to the highly-praised 690, then I would gladly spend the extra money.

Thanks for any help you guys can provide; I am eager to finally be done with the research and headaches over choosing a router.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Ryan, welcome to the forums.
Glad to hear your mishap has about cleared up... we don't really like to hear about accidents but we also like to figure out what happened so the rest of us don't try the same stunt.
Sorry about your router. Wish I could help there but I've never even held a Craftsman router, at least not that I know of. 
I'm sure you will get plenty of opinions on routers.
I would like to let you know that I have generally had pretty good experiences with internet shopping. I have been sorta forced into it. I live about 30 miles from the nearest Home Depot and 90 from the nearest Lowes. Only sears stores within a 100 miles are catalog stores where I am allowed to order from pretty pictures and still pay shipping. About the last 3 years I have done most of my major tool purchases online and I can't think of one that has gone really bad. Couple didn't turn out as well as I would have liked but no real major problems. Also you would be hard pressed to find a brick and mortaar anywhere with better service than Amazon.
Well, good Luck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ryan

I'm not to sure if the router got damaged by the dropping it to the floor. but it sounds like it may have. ...

They are well make but most routers can't take that,,,,I would just let it go and get one more combo set for 100.oo dollars or less, then you will have a extra motor..and base.. you can't have to many routers..

=========


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome Ryan,
Confirms what I been saying about Craftsman routers. But to be fair, MDF is hard on anything electric, unless it is enclosed. I have somewhere around 15+ routers, most all brands including a nest of craftsman’s; going to get another Ryobi in the morning while it’s on sale and before the little lady awakes. J
IMHO the PC’s are worth the extra dollars. I use their 7518 only in the table. I also have a 690 in another table. And one 690 with plunge base that I use for hand held stuff. The 7518 is an ox. I don’t baby it at all. Do everything in two passes. First one within 1/16th , then the finish cut. I cut nearly all Red Oak, Maple and Walnut. Raised panels and all, it has never stalled or gave me any trouble, neither have the two 690’s. If I had to find anything wrong it would be the rubber cord shield. Not sure what material they use, but I know it was the low bid. They start cracking in a year or so. I found I can alter the Milwaukee ones to fit close enough, and they last for years. Bosch 1619 EVS would be my 2nd choice. The Milwaukee 5615 is pretty good for a smaller router, and cost a lot less. No plunge! Oh! Almost forgot, if you look at the 7518, it has awful big handles. To fit my JessEm lift, I ended up purchasing an extra base and cutting the handles off. It would have worked but was a pain. Much better lifts available these days, and I’m stuck with two of them.
You will be getting a lot of opinions in the next few days. The thing to do is get the one that suits your needs. We are kind of like truck owners, each have their favorite and will defend it even as it explodes in their hand, Good luck!!


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've used the Dewalt DW618 for around 6 years and the router just started making squeaking noises. I was also in the market for a router lift, so I decided to just get a PC7518 for the new Woodpeckers router lift. Other than the squeaking, it has worked flawlesly for 6 years. I hope this helps.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have one other thought. for what it's worth. Check on E-bay, They have a pretty good supply of craftsman routers. You might be able to pick up a router for parts. It is possible that it is some one Else's junk. I have not heard of a major problem on this problem. I would ask about the base before you buy it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

gotta agree with howard about Ebay... a lil patience can be well rewared


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more spot to try,,the SEARS service centers may have a used or a returned set they will sell you at a low price...
Let your fingers do the walking so they say..

At one time they had a return dept.you may want to call them to find out if they have a set in stock..also some repair jobs don't get picked up...they don't put them in the trash can,just in the back...

===========


----------



## hempy (Aug 5, 2009)

Well thanks so much for all of the thoughts and suggestions guys, I finally wound up making my decision last night while rereading through this thread. I decided I could really use the extra cash for bit/accessories, and I went with the Craftsman. Right now just isn't the best time for me to be spending ~$300 on a router. 

Eventually I see myself getting that Porter Cable. I got the 3-year replacement plan on the Craftsman (NO CLUE why I didn't on the last one :blink, so I won't be needing another router until after college (or this degree).

Once I get my postcount up, I'll go ahead and put up a review comparing the older set and the newer one. The last one I bought in 07, when they still used the hard case. There are a few differences between the two, and one of the first things is did was swap the handles - for some reason they dropped the rubberized coating and went with a hard cast plastic. 

The new plunge base has a bit of play like the last one did, but it's not terrible. I'm satisfied. And now I can spend some extra cash on bits/bushings/possibly a table insert to start on a real table build. (I'm using an old B&D stamped steel table atm.)

Well thanks again for the help guys. I was really going crazy trying to decide. I spent almost an hour yesterday comparing part prices. It was getting pretty bad. At least my finances were able to decided for me.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have used Craftsman for years, and so have others on the forum. You shouldn't think that they are the bottom router because of where there from. They have had good reviews and best buys in the magazines!


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been considering buying the Craftsman17543 as well, but after looking at it in the store, and comparing it to the $200 3 piece combo, I think I'll wait until I have the other $100. There seems to be no comparison between the 2. The $200 version looks to be made much better, and worth every extra penny.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank 

it is but the D-Handle kicks the price up on that one..


===========



routafinger said:


> I've been considering buying the Craftsman17543 as well, but after looking at it in the store, and comparing it to the $200 3 piece combo, I think I'll wait until I have the other $100. There seems to be no comparison between the 2. The $200 version looks to be made much better, and worth every extra penny.


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

You may be able to use your motor in another base with no or little modification. There are several 3.5" diamter motors. I have an old PC base that I use with a Dewalt motor.


----------

